# Opinion/Question on Wheels



## JERRYM1997 (Jun 13, 2011)

No don't do it. they look like pep boys special wheels.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

JERRYM1997 said:


> No don't do it. they look like pep boys special wheels.


Agreed. I don't like them one bit. They look very cheap and tacky.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

+3


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

JERRYM1997 said:


> No don't do it. they look like pep boys special wheels.


Have to agree and on top of that what size are they? I mean to each their own but you asked and im a clean look kinda guy and those rims don't say clean. They scream look at me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Personal opinion... they are terrible. Although, this should not sway your own person opinion of them.

I am still on the hunt for a the wheels that were used on the "Dusk" project car.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I was 50/50. I'm now 0/100. Ain't doing it.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^Good choice!


----------

